# The Cut Starts Here :rules And Format



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

K....Ignore the BULK stuff for now......

We are starting a "Group Cut", kind of like a group hug, but with fewer gropes! 

Each entrant will be given 2 Journals......one is a READ ONLY Stats....which MUST BE updated weekly...the other is a Personal Journal for support, praise criticism...etc.

w8 and I will oversee everyone's progress, and will supply cutting information on Programs, Tweaks, Carb-up, Tips and Tricks......which is FYI...and of course everyone is welcome to do this "Their Way"


So Rules

Personal Journal looks like 

THE CUT STARTS HERE: your name

anything reasonable goes in this journal, meals, training comments etc

Your stats Journal looks like

THE CUT STARTS HERE: READ ONLY!: STATS :your name

* Skinfold tests are MANDATORY in Weeks 1,5, 9, and a final in week 13 (3 months)  THIS IS HOW WE MEASURE PROGRESS, IT'S ABOUT BODY COMPOSITION!!!!

we will supply info on 7 site Jackson-Pollack men and women's..and an optional but preferred Parrillo 9 site *

BW  weekly is mandatory
so your stats post will look like this:

*THE CUT STARTS HERE: READ ONLY!: STATS :your name

Week one:

BW: ???

Skinfolds:

Chest:
Tri:
Bi:
Subscap:
SI:
Ab:
Leg:
Calf:
Axilla:
Calf:
Lower Back:*

(Lower back, calf and bi are optional)

(measurements, optional)

*Weekly Comments:*

In non-skinfold weeks....just BW and Comments 

Questions????


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

We would like to see people use the word STATS: in their READ ONLY Journal Titles....instead of BF%
Please?  

*THE CUT STARTS HERE: READ ONLY!: STATS :your name*

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> We would like to see people use the word STATS: in their READ ONLY Journal Titles....instead of BF%
> Please?
> 
> ...



Sorry!  It won't let me change it though.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

I think w8 has Da Power! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Fixing it, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 4, 2003)

FYI CUTTERS!

Week FIVE is Skinfold WEEK...... 
....get your "Collective Asses" in Gear!   


DP


----------

